# 560 acre KY QDM lease needs 2-3 members for 2016



## abkwwl (Dec 13, 2015)

KY land (560 acres in Hopkinsville) for 2016. We're going to need 2-3 members for a total of 7 at $1200 each. We are a Christian club with no drinking or partying. Payment is $200 in December, $500 by Jan 31st, and $500 on Sept 1st. House on the property - $50 per night for entire group. QDM must be practiced - 140" minimum. You can open link in Google maps and see the layout.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zQKTPEokm3wI.kjhIcBucCDUA&usp=sharing

First year on the lease but great location and set up. You can send a PM or email me directly abkwwl@windstream.net.


----------



## deerkiller (Dec 13, 2015)

Pm and email sent


----------



## rstallings1979 (Dec 14, 2015)

I have hunted this area and there are great deer in the area.  Local trespassing is not too bad but we witnessed some road hunting in the surrounding fields (this happens everywhere).  If I didn't have a current lease in Illinois I would definitely join in (as long as the guy I leased from wasn't involved).  I know this exact property.  I would always see a nice 8 pt when I come off slaughters rd just about every morning to my right after the corn was cut in the small strip of field.  If you guys want to see something really amazing you can venture up in mid august and glass the soybean fields on coal creek rd and see what your hunting.  We saw several bachelor groups over 140 easily and some of the bucks were hitting the 160 to 170 mark.  Good luck.  This is really a good deal.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 14, 2015)

Have seen some whoppers in this area when traveling back and forth to Illinois. 

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## abkwwl (Dec 14, 2015)

Full pending payment - thanks for all the interest


----------



## Brooks6 (Dec 31, 2015)

Full?


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 3, 2016)

I hunt about 20 miles directly south of this, just into Kentucky, north of the Tn border. We have no restrictions on our lease and have taken 4 bucks of 135+ (gross) in the last 4 seasons (2 hunters). You all should have some excellent hunting there! Good Luck!


----------



## Robert G (Feb 23, 2016)

*Full?*

Do you have any openings?


----------



## satchmo (Mar 11, 2016)

I killed a nice buck about one mile north east of this tract. It is slam loaded with deer and very nice bucks. I don't even think it was a mile. Anybody that doesn't have a spot in Ky ,here you go. This is as good as it gets.


----------



## yankeedeerslayer (Apr 10, 2016)

Here is my deer from this area. Farm was on Coal Creek just north of this spot. Just shy of 160. Area don't have a lot of deer but you never know what will walk through. A buddy shot a great 10pt there this year too.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 10, 2016)

That is a BEAST, Yankee. 

Congrats to you and good luck to whomever gets on this farm!!


----------



## brayden613 (Apr 10, 2016)

Filled up??


----------



## CanvasbackKiller (Apr 14, 2016)

*Yankee*

you scared the Justin Bieber out of me. I am in Orange Grove and have a deer a LOT like it. I had to look hard at him before I realized it was not the same buck. WHEW!!!!!!!


----------



## Christian Infidel (May 3, 2016)

I would like to join this club next year if available. Thanks have a great day.


----------



## csmith144 (May 9, 2016)

Are there any openings left on your lease?


----------

